# CUPS/Printer problem

## qcspinner

My printer seems to be started and ready on localhost:631, but when I try to print a test page it says "Media tray empty!" Or, in more detail:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Description: MyLexmark
> 
> Location: /dev/usb/lp0
> ...

 

I tried booting in Windows and printing a Windows test page. This worked, but when I returned to Linux I had the same problem as described by CUPS.

----------

## daff

Sure that the device URI is correct? Shouldn't that be something like usb:/dev/usb/lp0? 

On a related note, the "Location" entry is used to describe (for a human) where the printer resides, i.e. "Bob's computer" or "Office Server 1" or whatever. No URI or so needed.

----------

## qcspinner

Still same problem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lexmark X73 Foomatic/drv_z42 (recommended)  	
> 
> Description: MyLexmark
> ...

 

----------

## daff

then might the problem lie in your PPD file? have you tried using a PPD/driver provided by cups itself or maybe gimp-print?

----------

## Guru

I get the same problem with my Epson c62.  I think it may have happened when Gimp-print was upgraded.... 

Anyone have any clue?

----------

## alshain

 *Guru wrote:*   

> I get the same problem with my Epson c62.  I think it may have happened when Gimp-print was upgraded.... 
> 
> Anyone have any clue?

 

Aha, so it's not just me. I'm having exactly the same problem since upgrading gimp-print and haven't had any luck in fixing it.

Andrew

----------

## mlybarger

i'm getting the same problem trying to setup both a Lexmark Z53, and Lexmark X63 using the llexmark binary drivers.  i had is setup fine using the gimp-print-ijs driver.  and actually the x63 still works fine using that one. except for that when printing, it gives bad horizontal lines on the printout, i thought the binary driver might clean that up.

----------

## mlybarger

thought i'd grab some debugging from cups and see what's going on.  maybe there's a versioning issue with foomatic/ghostscript?  i'd like to know what specific versions of foomatic/ghostscript people are using that cause this issue? help!

i have foomatic-filters 3.0.0.20031018 installed which is the owner of the foomatic-gswrapper

I [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 5557) for job 64.

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Page = 612x792; 0,0 to 612,792

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.0

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%EndComments

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%EndResource

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%EndProlog

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] CloseClient() 8

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Printer using device file "/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] LPGETSTATUS returned a port status of 18...

W [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Media tray empty!

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.39 $ running...

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Parsing PPD file ...

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option ColorSpace

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option PageSize

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option PageRegion

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option ImageableArea

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option PaperDimension

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option MediaType

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option Resolution

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option Mode

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option Model

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option ImageType

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option Dither

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option AlignA

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option AlignB

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option AlignC

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option AlignD

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option AlignE

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option AlignF

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option Port

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Added option Font

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64]

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Parameter Summary

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] -----------------

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64]

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Spooler: cups

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Printer: lexz53

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/lexz53.ppd

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Printer model: Lexmark Z53 Foomatic/lexmarkinkjet

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Job title: Test Page

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] File(s) to be printed:

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] <STDIN>

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64]

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64]

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] ================================================

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64]

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] File: <STDIN>

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64]

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] ================================================

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64]

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Reading PostScript input ...

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64]

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] -----------

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%EndProlog

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64]

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] -----------

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Resolution 600

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: Resolution=600 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Resolution=600

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: Resolution=600 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageSize Letter

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: PageSize=Letter --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Dither Auto

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: Dither=Auto --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Dither=Auto

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: Dither=Auto --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginFeature: *ImageType Business

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: ImageType=Business --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: ImageType=Business

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: ImageType=Business --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Port ParPort1

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: Port=ParPort1 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Port=ParPort1

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: Port=ParPort1 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Mode Colour

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: Mode=Colour --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Mode=Colour

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: Mode=Colour --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MediaType Plain

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: MediaType=Plain --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Plain

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: MediaType=Plain --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginFeature: *AlignA 16

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: AlignA=16 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: AlignA=16

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: AlignA=16 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginFeature: *AlignB 8

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: AlignB=8 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: AlignB=8

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: AlignB=8 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginFeature: *AlignC 16

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: AlignC=16 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: AlignC=16

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: AlignC=16 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginFeature: *AlignD 16

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: AlignD=16 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: AlignD=16

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: AlignD=16 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginFeature: *AlignE 16

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: AlignE=16 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: AlignE=16

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: AlignE=16 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%BeginFeature: *AlignF 16

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: AlignF=16 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: AlignF=16

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Option: AlignF=16 --> Setting option

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found: %%EndSetup

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64]

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] -----------

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] New page:  1 1

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] No page header or page header not DSC-conforming

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] 0 %%EOF

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Saw EOF!

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Stopping search for page header options

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Found:

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] pageHeight sub                  % Move down...

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64]

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64]

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Starting renderer

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] JCL: <job data>

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64]

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] renderer PID pid4=5559

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] renderer command: lexmarkwrapper -r 600 -t 0 -c CMYK -m z53 -i business -d 5 -p /dev/lp0 -A 16 -B 8 -C 16 -D 16 -E 16 -F 16 > /dev/null

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Flushing FIFO.

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Command line/JCL options changed, restarting renderer

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64]

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Closing renderer

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dNOPAUSE' '-dSAFER' '-r600' '-sDEVICE=ppmraw' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] sh: line 1: /dev/lp0: Device or resource busy

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] ESP Ghostscript 7.07 (2003-07-12)

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Copyright 2003 artofcode LLC and Easy Software Products, all rights reserved.

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] This software comes with NO WARRANTY: see the file PUBLIC for details.

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Loading NimbusSanL-Bold font from /usr/share/ghostscript/fonts/n019004l.pfb... 2102228 732738 1722904 414581 0 done.

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Loading NimbusSanL-Regu font from /usr/share/ghostscript/fonts/n019003l.pfb... 2199276 823219 1722904 418550 0 done.

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Loading NimbusRomNo9L-Regu font from /usr/share/ghostscript/fonts/n021003l.pfb... 2356612 932582 1722904 356634 0 done.

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] Loading NimbusSanL-BoldItal font from /usr/share/ghostscript/fonts/n019024l.pfb... 2453660 1034826 1722904 371219 0 done.

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:48 -0500] [Job 64] cat: write error: Broken pipe

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] Error: /ioerror in --.outputpage--

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] Operand stack:

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] 416.5   308.0   306.0   748.0   306.0   55.0   51.0   1   true

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] Execution stack:

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   7   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] Dictionary stack:

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] --dict:1052/1417(ro)(G)--   --dict:0/20(G)--   --dict:94/200(L)--

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] Current allocation mode is local

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] Last OS error: 32

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] ESP Ghostscript 7.07.1: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] error closing printing command line.

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] renderer return value: 1

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] renderer received signal: 1

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] Process dieing with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] KID4 finished

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] KID3 exited with status 3

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] Renderer process finished

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] Process dieing with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] [Job 64] Error closing renderer

E [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] PID 5556 stopped with status 3!

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] UpdateJob: job 64, file 0 is complete.

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] CancelJob: id = 64

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] StopJob: id = 64, force = 0

D [04/Mar/2004:06:22:50 -0500] StopJob: printer state is 3

D [04/Mar/2004:06:23:51 -0500] CloseClient() 5

----------

## iswm

Same problem with my Lexmark X1150.

----------

## mlybarger

my resolution was a permission problem.  i gave permissions to the device (/dev/lp0 maybe or the usb device i forget) then printing worked ok. frustrating as hell.

----------

